
How Pfizer set the cost of its new drug at $9,850 a month - MarlonPro
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/pfizer-set-cost-drug-9-050100023.html
======
hackuser
IMHO this reflects the problem of applying free market principles, where cost
depends on demand, to things like healthcare and education:

1) Demand is absolute: How much would you pay to live rather than die? For
some of these drugs the charge could be 'your life savings' and people would
pay.

2) Free market pricing is efficient because it distributes goods based on who
wants it more (i.e., who will pay more). But for survival, everyone wants it
equally; it's merely distributing goods to who _can_ pay more.

3) It's immoral to have people's lives depend on how much money they happen to
have. That is, I don't think person A's life is more valuable than person B's
because person A has more money.

The free market is a great tool, but like any tool it doesn't solve every
problem.

